# Sexiest Music Video ever. Porn Star Dancin' apparently....



## Louis Cypher (Jun 28, 2011)

According to screamochick966 2 days ago on You Tube this is, and I quote "ohhh my fucking god haha sexiest video EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&#65279; thumbs up if u agree!"



Now, I may still be on a Bikini clad/t1t jiggling high from the Limp Bizkit Gold Cobra vid (LOL!!) But this is surely NOT the sexiest video EVER!!!!!!!! LOL!! (unless you are a 14 yr old boy from a very small town where the closest you get to a semi nekked woman is the lingerie section of your mums mail order catalogue!) 

So what is the sexiest MUSIC video EVER!!!!!  Or in reality whats the best use of a nekked or near nekked Man/Men, Woman/Women or Combo deal of all the above in a music video!!


----------



## FretWizard88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Benny Benasi's video for the win!


----------



## jymellis (Jun 28, 2011)

my vote goes for you've seen the butcher


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 28, 2011)

FretWizard88 said:


> Benny Benasi's video for the win!



Surely the ultimate T1t jiggling Booty shaking video? 

Not nearly enough Jesse Lee Denning in that video for me though so All American Nightmare gets one of my votes! haha!


----------



## NaYoN (Jun 28, 2011)

Cephalic Carnage - Ohrwurm. Look it up, can't post here.


----------



## ry_z (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 28, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Cephalic Carnage - Ohrwurm. Look it up, can't post here.



I couldn't post the Rammstein video here either..... So assume they are similar... Lot of nekked people beign very naughty.... 

Jy, I love that Deftones Vid anywway dude, that's a crackin video


----------



## NaYoN (Jun 28, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> I couldn't post the Rammstein video here either..... So assume they are similar... Lot of nekked people beign very naughty....
> 
> Jy, I love that Deftones Vid anywway dude, that's a crackin video



Your expectations will be shattered.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 28, 2011)

Is real porn with a funky guitar with tons of wah in the background and a nice bass groove valid as a music video?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 28, 2011)

Ignoring the parachuting babies, however my first vote would have gone to the Satisfaction video.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 28, 2011)

I dunno about the sexiest music video, but the sexiest song ever?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 28, 2011)

There is nothing sexy about girls jiggling asses.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 28, 2011)

I was being ironic and commenting on the state of modern media.



Also: ass and titties.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'ma Twerk It!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ignoring the parachuting babies, however my first vote would have gone to the Satisfaction video.



Thats more hilarious than sexy xD


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 28, 2011)

"The overall shitness of a song & lack of any real musical talent in a band is always out weighted by level of genius that is a nekked woman in the music video. This multiplies exponentially by the number of nekked women in said video and it is this factor alone that counts for sales, not the music quality...." Plato in his diatribe to Socrates circa 289BC


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 28, 2011)

:48 seconds







seriously, anything with shakira.


old one for me:


----------



## MFB (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, guys, guys!

The winner is in post #6, we can close the thread now


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 28, 2011)

If this doesn't make you think about fucking then there's either something wrong with you or you've just finished fapping in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## conortheshreder (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sicarius (Jun 28, 2011)

obviously the winner is DeG's Obscure the uncut version. for all it's metal cockness.


or anything with Prince.

Prince is always the answer.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 28, 2011)

was in the process of posting "la tortura" before i saw ltlstand's post. also, "call on me" was my alarm music for 2 years in college when i was a mac


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 28, 2011)

seeing her perform live was just...an experience.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jun 28, 2011)

The lyrics and the music are just ultra sexy.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 28, 2011)

Obscure obviously won the thread. I mean, it features a monster cock (literally monster, but it's huge too ), naked Japanese ladies, and various horrifying sexual images.

It also features a lady eating a baby head 

Edit: Not to mention the song is fucking awesome. So is the 2011 version


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jun 28, 2011)

The Obscure almost killed me. Poor lady, her bottom exploded.


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 28, 2011)

This needs Kumi! Newbs!



This one is just... nuts. Epic bottle scene at 1:43.




wait what am I doing... practically ALL her videos are like that


----------



## Edika (Jun 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There is nothing sexy about girls jiggling asses.



In music videos I agree, in real life they would soon stop jiggling voluntarily...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 28, 2011)

Not the full clip, but you get the idea...

And in response to ry_z:


----------



## Explorer (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, YouTube doesn't have the absolutely sexiest video ever!

I have been in lust with Denise Matthews for years, as well as Susan Moonsie to a lesser extent. You know how someone posted a link to Britney Spears doing "Slave for You"? Here's where that beat came from:

guavaleaf - Vanity 6 - Nasty Girl

Vanity/Denise is completely hot. That look she gives right into the camera? I'd definitely want to be in our own little nasty world with her.

A few runners up:



If they were able to hang with Rick James, you know they had a dark side.

----

Any video where a woman sings about orgasm = win.



She's a cute little thing in person, too. And that voice? Imagine her looking into your eyes when... well, you know. 

----

In looking at these videos, it's become apparent to me that they all have something in common.

I like aggressive women who can assert themselves. What better than a woman who isn't afraid to put things exactly where she wants them? And who is then overwhelmed when you take it further than she dares, and ecstatically gives herself over to your control?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sofos (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Animus (Jun 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> my vote goes for you've seen the butcher





what's better than blood and sex?


----------



## Sofos (Jun 28, 2011)

WARNING SUPER NSFW
The Rammstein vid for "Pussy"


----------



## Murmel (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn you Inferno, I was gonna post Black Cherry


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## oompa (Jun 29, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


>




At first I was like Zakk Wylde 
But then I Chad Kroeger


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 29, 2011)

oompa said:


> At first I was like Zakk Wylde
> But then I Chad Kroeger



Apparently Chad "discovered" them and wanted to be in the video and said abotu Zakk being involved too as they are mates (unlikely mates to me, Zakk and Chad?!?).... Still can't work out why he would want to be involved on a video shoot with so many half naked, bikini clad girls, stripping and pole dancing and draped all over him with the odd bit of "look we're a fcuking outrageous band!! We got hot Girl on Girl touching & kissign action!!" ....Oooo.... Bout as s8xy as this! LOL!! 



(as in, not very.....!)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 29, 2011)

....clip is far too NSFW. Go look for it yourself.


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Jun 30, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Cephalic Carnage - Ohrwurm. Look it up, can't post here.



A-facking-greed broham.


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 1, 2011)

Edika said:


> In music videos I agree, in real life they would soon stop jiggling voluntarily...


 
Sry I have to!


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Variant (Jul 3, 2011)

Cephalic Carnage - Ohrwurm 

/thread


----------



## Alimination (Jul 3, 2011)

*edit* I love the probot one


----------



## groph (Jul 3, 2011)

Except for the novelty of sleazy stripper rock songs (like anything by Whitesnake), the only good part of that Porn Star Dancing song is the badass fucking Zakk Wylde solo. When I first heard that song on the radio I was like "Damn, that guitarist fucking rips like Zakk Wylde!" Then I found out it was him, and I was all like "Damn, I know what Zakk sounds like!"

The video to "Go With the Flow" by Queens of the Stone Age is kind of hawt, and there's some song by some band called She Wants Revenge that is as well. I think it's called Because of These Things?


----------



## FWB (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought the nothing could be worse then the encyclopedia dramatica's offended page. That Ohrwurm video proved me wrong...


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the video for Addiction by Dope is the sexiest. Would post it but I cant figure out how to embed


----------

